# CL's ADA Mini-M- CRS Tank



## CL

*Go to the last page for the most recent updates*
Well, I've had this tank waiting on me to set it up for some time. It took me about 2 months to get all of the equipment. It's kinda spars ATM because I'm just using extra plants from other tanks, not much hc bc it's just some I had growing in a window in an unfertilized jar with sand capped mud as the substrate :hihi: Before pictures, the boring part, the specs:

*Tank*
ADA Mini M (36X22X26 cm LXWXH)

*Lighting*
27 Watt 6500K hampton bay light

*Filtration*
Eheim 2213 with CAL Aqua Nano Lily pipes

*CO2*
Pressurized via 5LB tank with a Dazs Nano CO2 Diffuser

*Substrate*
ADA Aquasoil Amazonia

*Fertilization*
EI Method with Dry ferts

*Stand*
Cinder Blocks with a Pine board on the top

*Hardsape*
Manzanita Wood

*Flora*
Ammania sp. Bonsai
Anthraxon sp.
HC
Blyxa Japonica
Mystery Java fern

*Possible Future Fauna*
White Cloud Mountain Minnows
Otos
Snowball Shrimp
Amano Shrimp

Now, The more fun part:


----------



## Craigthor

looking good.


----------



## ddtran46

I am liking where this is heading.:thumbsup:


----------



## Ugly Genius

Cool deal, cl! It'll be neat to see a wood only 'scape.

What's Mystery Java Fern?


----------



## CL

Ugly Genius said:


> Cool deal, cl! It'll be neat to see a wood only 'scape.
> 
> What's Mystery Java Fern?


You have to guess as to which flavor it is.


JK, IDK, it has stayed small since I got it (like May of last year) as a little hitch-hiker with only about 6 leaves but I'm not sure as to what it is... We'll see


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster

Another tank?!?!:icon_eek:

How's the Dasz diffuser working? I'm debating on if I should get it or not


----------



## CL

ZooTycoonMaster said:


> Another tank?!?!:icon_eek:
> 
> How's the Dasz diffuser working? I'm debating on if I should get it or not


It's great! Impressive quality. :thumbsup:


----------



## catfishbi

looks good I like your setup very clean


----------



## CL

Oh, and the najas is only there for cycling


----------



## Ugly Genius

Oh, I see. The Mystery Java Fern is like a box of chocolates...


----------



## chase127

a heart shaped box of chocolates??  

its looking great already, those pipes are cleaaaaaaaan! i think we need to make a Mini M club roud:


----------



## Ugly Genius

chris127 said:


> a heart shaped box of chocolates??
> 
> its looking great already, those pipes are cleaaaaaaaan! i think we need to make a Mini M club roud:


If we do, we'll call it:

The Pimp-em Club
_Straight pimpin' since 2009_
- ADA Mini-M -​


----------



## Craigthor

I want in


----------



## chase127

hahaha alright give me a minute....


----------



## chase127

YOU! have been recruited. Join the Mini M force roud:


----------



## sykogngsta

Hehe, I'm using that exact same light over my 10 gallon tank.


----------



## CL

Thanks for the comments guys


----------



## CL




----------



## luckydud13

I love your tanks, very beautiful and professional. My only comment would be that the cinder blocks kinda distract from the scape if you ask me.


----------



## CL

luckydud13 said:


> I love your tanks, very beautiful and professional. My only comment would be that the cinder blocks kinda distract from the scape if you ask me.


naah  I like 'em


----------



## luckydud13

Really? I just think they kinda take away. But hey, what matters is how you like them. I must say, you have some of the nicest tanks I have ever seen on this site.


----------



## Craigthor

C- Which one do you like better?


----------



## CL

luckydud13 said:


> I must say, you have some of the nicest tanks I have ever seen on this site.


Pssht, no way.


----------



## Complexity

I have been looking through your journals, and I love them all! You are very creative!

I really like the setup you have with the twin tanks and the light in the middle. Very nice. I will enjoy watching both of these tanks grow out.


----------



## Ugly Genius

In the picture of the twin tanks, to the right of the right-hand tank is a piece of driftwood (near the scissors) that ushered this thought through my mind: "Dude, a hella big SAE jumped out of that tank!"


----------



## CL

Complexity said:


> I have been looking through your journals, and I love them all! You are very creative!
> 
> I really like the setup you have with the twin tanks and the light in the middle. Very nice. I will enjoy watching both of these tanks grow out.


Thank you 


Ugly Genius said:


> In the picture of the twin tanks, to the right of the right-hand tank is a piece of driftwood (near the scissors) that ushered this thought through my mind: "Dude, a hella big SAE jumped out of that tank!"


HAH, thats the manzanita that will replace the oak in the 30-C's current scape, I just haven't had the heart to tear up the plants yet.


----------



## deleted_user_16

dude those stand a cheap as hell and really sturdy, but somehow i really like the way they look, very innovative.


----------



## CL

Thanks. I have replaced the green tubing with clear. It looks much much better


----------



## Ugly Genius

Craigthor said:


> C- Which one do you like better?


I'd say he loves both equally, but prefers the Mini-M just slightly.

Here's why I think so:
He's got the glass pipes on the Mini-M.

Now I know that cl might say something to the effect that the 30-C was already set up before the pipes arrived and that he didn't want to remove the old stuff from the 30-C and yada, yada, yada...but we know, cl. Oh, we know.


----------



## CL

Craigthor said:


> C- Which one do you like better?


Sorry, I didn't see this because you ninja'd me. :hihi:. I like them both in their own way. The m for its scape and the 30c for it's plants. When the mini grows some more, I'll take another stab at this judgment. It's just too early to tell ATM


----------



## CL

Ugly Genius said:


> I'd say he loves both equally, but prefers the Mini-M just slightly.
> 
> Here's why I think so:
> He's got the glass pipes on the Mini-M.
> 
> Now I know that cl might say something to the effect that the 30-C was already set up before the pipes arrived and that he didn't want to remove the old stuff from the 30-C and yada, yada, yada...but we know, cl. Oh, we know.


haha, this is true. Plus the pipes would look small on the 30c, but yeah, when the mini grows in, I'm sure I'll like it better.

I added some rotala colorata to the left corner, we'll see how it turns out, but I needed something to go there. If all else fails, into the 30c it goes 

Thanks for bumping this BTW. Pics tomorrow


----------



## CL

I'm going to add some ug to the back between the blyxa and the colorata and some around the colorata, but for now, there is some hc back there.


----------



## chase127

verrry nice. now i can go to bed...


----------



## Kayen

Hm looks like it's got a long way to go, the short grassy plants are bothering me somehow right now though ....


----------



## CL

Kayen said:


> Hm looks like it's got a long way to go, the short grassy plants are bothering me somehow right now though ....


Yeah, the blyxa still has to grow in.


----------



## CL

Just for fun








What fish is this? Some kind of danio? It looks similar to a leopard danio, but, IDK (not the zebras )


----------



## Craigthor

Looking good.

Craig


----------



## chase127

check this page out for your danio ID

http://www.danios.info/


----------



## CL

chris127 said:


> check this page out for your danio ID
> 
> http://www.danios.info/


I checked the site and there wasn't really anything there?


----------



## chase127

look under fish. theres about 300 diff danios and devarios


----------



## CL

chris127 said:


> look under fish. theres about 300 diff danios and devarios


The page doesn't change from the home page, maybe it isn't loading right for me?


----------



## chase127

are you clicking on fish? it has a pull down of the diff genus and then goes to sp


----------



## CL

chris127 said:


> are you clicking on fish? it has a pull down of the diff genus and then goes to sp


there's no drop down for me :'(


----------



## CL

chris127 said:


> are you clicking on fish? it has a pull down of the diff genus and then goes to sp


got it, it wasn't loading in chrome.


----------



## CL

It might be this one: http://www.danios.info/fish/sppantheri.aspx


----------



## chase127

http://www.danios.info/fish/shanensis.aspx

maybe?


----------



## CL

chris127 said:


> http://www.danios.info/fish/shanensis.aspx
> 
> maybe?


I don't think so...
I've looked through all of them and the one I linked seems to be it.. at least from what they have on the site


----------



## chase127

yay so you can look thru it now! 

lol that was me doing apush and scrolling thru fish


----------



## CL

chris127 said:


> yay so you can look thru it now!
> 
> lol that was me doing apush and scrolling thru fish


haha, what is your book called? Does it look like this?


----------



## chase127

nah ours is liberty, equality, power


----------



## Craigthor

All that American History stuff is outdated


----------



## chase127

youre a man of many laughs


----------



## CL




----------



## Craigthor

Looking good. I think you should send me your Mini Pellia so I can grow it out for you 

Craig


----------



## CL

Craigthor said:


> Looking good. I think you should send me your Mini Pellia so I can grow it out for you
> 
> Craig


lol, now that it's acclimated it's starting to grow faster and faster


----------



## chase127

the plants behind it give it a cool effect  looks good so far man! when that blyxa fluffs up it'll look awesome.


----------



## CL

chris127 said:


> the plants behind it give it a cool effect  looks good so far man! when that blyxa fluffs up it'll look awesome.


Yeah, I think so too. I was looking for a place to put them and I kinda like them like that. It's been so long since I've had fish in my room that I just love these little guys! I wish I could have gotten your cpds. They would have looked good in my 30c


----------



## CL




----------



## chase127

i was wondering what happened to this tank  things look great. the blyxa seems to be adjusting well!


----------



## Ugly Genius

The Mini Pellia is growing _really_ quickly! Is that all from that initial small bunch?


----------



## CL

Ugly Genius said:


> The Mini Pellia is growing _really_ quickly! Is that all from that initial small bunch?


yep!


----------



## Craigthor

Looks like it has settled in well.

Craig


----------



## CL

I am really considering one of three options:
a. Remove the stems and replace them with blyxa.
b. Remove most, if not all, of the plants in favor of hg.
c. Rescape...yes, rescape. I have a nice mock scape that is a lot more heavy on the wood, and just use epiphytes with sand.

hmmm, what are your opinions?


----------



## Craigthor

clwatkins10 said:


> I am really considering one of three options:
> a. Remove the stems and replace them with blyxa.
> b. Remove most, if not all, of the plants in favor of hg.
> c. Rescape...yes, rescape. I have a nice mock scape that is a lot more heavy on the wood, and just use epiphytes with sand.
> 
> hmmm, what are your opinions?


 
How about a mix of all 3?


----------



## CL

Craigthor said:


> How about a mix of all 3?


nah, I need to decide on just one. This tank is pretty collectoritis prone right now, and I need to change it.


----------



## Ugly Genius

I had to look up "epiphytes" and even still I'm confused. So I say go for that!


----------



## CL

Ugly Genius said:


> I had to look up "epiphytes" and even still I'm confused. So I say go for that!


lol, like moss, anubias, fern, pellia:flick:


----------



## CL

I'm going to get some sand tomorrow and rescape this puppy with mp, petite, bolbitis, mystery fern and trident. I'm looking forward to it, I'm not gonna lie.


----------



## Ugly Genius

Sounds like a good plant pallet, cl. What's mystery fern, though?


----------



## CL

The rescape is done. I couldn't get the wood to go back the same way, but it still looks pretty good.


----------



## CL

Ugly Genius said:


> Sounds like a good plant pallet, cl. What's mystery fern, though?


I still don't know. Maybe a dwarf java? It has rounded leaf tips. I've grown it all from a couple of leaves. I sent a sample to Tom Barr with a diffuser he ordered but he never replied...


----------



## Francis Xavier

Looking forward to seeing the rescape!


----------



## CL

The water is crystal right now, but I have some rocks in there to keep the wood down. I guess I'll wait until I can take the rocks out to photograph.


----------



## CL

I was in a rush, so it's blurry
wtf that wasn't my picture ??:eek5:
that's all for now


----------



## CL

aaarg. Why are all of my photobucket images exceeding bandwidth?


----------



## chase127

becaues youre not at school


----------



## CL

chris127 said:


> becaues youre not at school


we had today off. what's your excuse?


----------



## chase127

sore throat... er uh bad cough.. headache? yeah head cold. 

it just happened to show up when i had 2 timed writings to do


----------



## CL

chris127 said:


> sore throat... er uh bad cough.. headache? yeah head cold.
> 
> it just happened to show up when i had 2 timed writings to do


oh man, I hate it when that happens


----------



## chase127

yannnnnnnnnnno  

but tinypic some images i wanna see your rescape.


----------



## CL

chris127 said:


> yannnnnnnnnnno
> 
> but tinypic some images i wanna see your rescape.


The rocks are still on top of the wood. I'll check if it still floats after I get back from the movies


----------



## @[email protected]

try putting the pic onto freewebs.


----------



## chase127

dude get back from the movies already i'll tell you what all the endings are.


----------



## chase127

bump


----------



## CL

chris127 said:


> bump


not anxious, are we? :icon_roll
Give the wood a few more days. I don't want it all floating up to the top and ruining the scape. On a side note, I finished my stand for my nw9 today and I am impressed if I do say so myself


----------



## chase127

duuude im home sick i need something to entertain me lol. i rescaped my 45p today but that only took 4 hours out of my day!


----------



## CL

chris127 said:


> duuude im home sick i need something to entertain me lol. i rescaped my 45p today but that only took 4 hours out of my day!


lol, where are you. Did you rescape your reef too? Are there pics of your 45p?


----------



## chase127

i am home. i will rescape my reef tomorrow if i can trade in a giant rock for a couple smaller ones at my LFS. and pics will come tomorrow once the AS cloud subsides.


----------



## CL

chris127 said:


> i am home. i will rescape my reef tomorrow if i can trade in a giant rock for a couple smaller ones at my LFS. and pics will come tomorrow once the AS cloud subsides.


sounds fun. I though you meant that you were "home sick", not "home, sick" :icon_roll


----------



## chase127

i forget my punctuation when im sick, i sorry :hihi:


----------



## CL

Ok, since chris127 is sooo impatient 








There is still a rock in there, and some of the plants aren't in their final positions yet.


----------



## CL

Oh, and yes, the bolbitis still needs to fill in, a lot.


----------



## Complexity

I really like it! I LOVE the wood! Is that a big snail close to the top left? This is going to really pretty!


----------



## chase127

dude, SUHWEET AND A HALF. where did you get that spiffy sand?


----------



## CL

Complexity said:


> I really like it! I LOVE the wood! Is that a big snail close to the top left? This is going to really pretty!


It is a little ramshorn. Smaller than a dime. Thanks


----------



## CL

chris127 said:


> dude, SUHWEET AND A HALF. where did you get that spiffy sand?


Thanks. I got it from a feed store about a mile from my house.


----------



## ddtran46

Nice rescape!!


----------



## CL

ddtran46 said:


> Nice rescape!!


Thanks! I forgot to mention that the sand is most likely from the Ohio river, or something similar that is nearby


----------



## chase127

want to send me some? i think i want to blow some money on a Mini S


----------



## CL

chris127 said:


> want to send me some? i think i want to blow some money on a Mini S


Sure, I get it free anyway


----------



## chase127

how so?


----------



## CL

chris127 said:


> how so?


They sell it by like, the truckload. I go in and say "I need about 5 lbs of sand" and they give me a bag and say "have at it" or "merry christmas"
lol, one time they actually charged me a nickel haha


----------



## chase127

haha nicee


----------



## CL




----------



## oldpunk78

i like that hard scape. looks really natural.


----------



## lookin_around

That looks like a great scape you've got there CL. It looks so much bigger than it is! Are you putting anything in the sand for nutrients? Did you buy the driftwood?


----------



## CL

oldpunk78 said:


> i like that hard scape. looks really natural.


Thanks


lookin_around said:


> That looks like a great scape you've got there CL. It looks so much bigger than it is! Are you putting anything in the sand for nutrients? Did you buy the driftwood?


Thanks! That's what I was going for . There is nothing in the sand, because none of my plants are root feeders  I bought the driftwood from craig, who bought it from badcopnofishtank


----------



## CL




----------



## Ugly Genius

How'd this one get by me without me noticing? The last thing I remember is you were going to the movies or something and chris was willing you to come home and post photos.
I really like the possibilities with this one. The extensive use of Bolbitis is going to make this a tank that inspires a lot of people.


----------



## CL

Ugly Genius said:


> How'd this one get by me without me noticing? The last thing I remember is you were going to the movies or something and chris was willing you to come home and post photos.
> I really like the possibilities with this one. The extensive use of Bolbitis is going to make this a tank that inspires a lot of people.


haha, why thanks ug. now, the bolbitis just needs to fill in that whole back left corner. new fronds are unfurling though!


----------



## Ugly Genius

What's this foolishness I hear about you starting a saltwater tank?


----------



## CL

Ugly Genius said:


> What's this foolishness I hear about you starting a saltwater tank?


http://www.nano-reef.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=191017
nuff said :hihi:


----------



## Craigthor

I like this... Hey this wood looks familiar? 


Anyone want to throw down bets? I give it 6 months till he alienates all of us for his new salty friends... j/k 

Craig


----------



## chase127

im really digging this scape the best out of all the ones youve come up with. its got a very natural feel to it. when the bolbitis fills in its gonna look awesome-o.


----------



## CL

Craigthor said:


> I like this... Hey this wood looks familiar?
> 
> 
> Anyone want to throw down bets? I give it 6 months till he alienates all of us for his new salty friends... j/k
> 
> Craig





chris127 said:


> im really digging this scape the best out of all the ones youve come up with. its got a very natural feel to it. when the bolbitis fills in its gonna look awesome-o.


Thanks guys!


----------



## gentledental4u

SEXAY! You get what you pay for!


----------



## CL

thanks gd.
haha


----------



## CL

I turned off the co2 a couple of weeks ago, and I added a bunch of salvinia. The mp is sloooowly starting to come back in a couple of small spots. The bolbitis has really taken off since I cut the wattage in half and cut off the co2/ stopped fertilizing. Go figure.


----------



## rrrrramos

Dude, your tanks are some of my favorite ones on this site. Really never cease to amaze!


----------



## CL

rrrrramos said:


> Dude, your tanks are some of my favorite ones on this site. Really never cease to amaze!


Thanks!


----------



## CL

A couple of weeks ago, I noticed something about my scape. I did not do this on purpose...


----------



## Tex Gal

Bragger! ;D Did you listen to the webinar?


----------



## Jack Gilvey

You subconsciously want a giant snail in your tank?


----------



## CL

Tex Gal said:


> Bragger! ;D Did you listen to the webinar?


no, lol. I was going to, but was too busy with school. I was just trying to make a nice scape :thumbsup:


----------



## CL

jack gilvey said:


> you subconsciously want a giant snail in your tank?


hahahahahahaha


----------



## mithrius

i thought it kind of looked like a giant spider thing about to crawl out of the substrate...
your substrate looks so nice.. very natural! i really like it.

the driftwood looks terrific....!
i like those plants u have stuck in the middle of it all, shaded over by the wood near the bottom and sticking out on the side with the breader leaves.. 
may i ask what it is?


----------



## CL

mithrius said:


> i thought it kind of looked like a giant spider thing about to crawl out of the substrate...
> your substrate looks so nice.. very natural! i really like it.
> 
> the driftwood looks terrific....!
> i like those plants u have stuck in the middle of it all, shaded over by the wood near the bottom and sticking out on the side with the breader leaves..
> may i ask what it is?


mystery java fern  I'm not sure what exactly it is.
just an fyi, it is a Fibonacci spiral, or a golden spiral


----------



## CL

I asked my friend to tell me where the focal point seemed to him, and he said here 








It is pretty good for an accident, no?


----------



## gentledental4u

*two words*

gorgeous!


----------



## CL

gentledental4u said:


> gorgeous!


 that's one word :hihi:


----------



## MrJG

Wow guess I need to stop being a goober and subscribe. I totally missed the re-scape and you've done a wonderful job with it. Love the layout... but you know you printed a giant transparent focal point finder and taped it to the tank while you were scaping... admit it!! hehe.


----------



## CL

MrJG said:


> Wow guess I need to stop being a goober and subscribe. I totally missed the re-scape and you've done a wonderful job with it. Love the layout... but you know you printed a giant transparent focal point finder and taped it to the tank while you were scaping... admit it!! hehe.


i swear I didn't I didn't even think of the spiral when I was scaping this tank :icon_smil


----------



## gentledental4u

*two words*

Gorge Us!:thumbsup:


----------



## CL

gentledental4u said:


> Gorge Us!:thumbsup:


with turkey? lol :hihi:


----------



## Ugly Genius

That is quite amazing, cl. However, I didn't need lines to tell me that this 'scape is beautiful.
I can't wait for the Bolbitis to grow in thick. You've got Needle(or Narrow)leaf and Trident back there, too, right?


----------



## CL

Ugly Genius said:


> That is quite amazing, cl. However, I didn't need lines to tell me that this 'scape is beautiful.
> I can't wait for the Bolbitis to grow in thick. You've got Needle(or Narrow)leaf and Trident back there, too, right?


bolbitis, trident and mystery
Thanks


----------



## CL

sorry for the glare :icon_roll


----------



## ClPat

Woah, i think there are too much floaters in this tank man. makes it look dark.


----------



## CL

ClPat said:


> Woah, i think there are too much floaters in this tank man. makes it look dark.


haha, they are only there to prevent algae. I added them during the cycle, I will be slowly cutting down on there numbers


----------



## CL

The tank seemed to look nice today, so I took some pics


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster

clwatkins10 said:


>


I like this scape better


----------



## CL

ZooTycoonMaster said:


> I like this scape better


You probably like the plants better 
The water has a bit of tannins in it now, because I haven't changed the water since the rescape :icon_eek: so the tank doesn't look as clean. I also have less light so it doesn't look as crisp. I'm going to do the wc now.


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster

clwatkins10 said:


> You probably like the plants better


Haha yep

You actually do water changes on school days?:icon_eek:


----------



## CL

ZooTycoonMaster said:


> Haha yep
> 
> You actually do water changes on school days?:icon_eek:


lol I'm done. It took like 5 minutes...
lol. You don't?
It looks a lot better now. I changed 2/3 of the water


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster

clwatkins10 said:


> lol. You don't?


Nope. Every Sunday in the afternoon


----------



## CL

ZooTycoonMaster said:


> Nope. Every Sunday in the afternoon


how long does it take you? lol


----------



## hydrophyte

the _Bolbitis_ really goes well with your manzanita--they have similar curves and compliment each other. i saw that you had re-scaped this one. have the ferns maintained the same growth habit?


----------



## CL

hydrophyte said:


> the _Bolbitis_ really goes well with your manzanita--they have similar curves and compliment each other. i saw that you had re-scaped this one. have the ferns maintained the same growth habit?


The mystery ones? Yes they have.


----------



## Craigthor

Looks great as a low tech tank.... Too bad everytime I think of low tech I keep adding more light to the mix.

Craig


----------



## @[email protected]

i like your hardscape. its got wood. lol


----------



## CL

Craigthor said:


> Looks great as a low tech tank.... Too bad everytime I think of low tech I keep adding more light to the mix.
> 
> Craig





@[email protected] said:


> i like your hardscape. its got wood. lol


Thanks guts


----------



## Ugly Genius

I think this 'scape is near flawless. The hardscape is impeccable and the plant choices are spot on. The only flaw I see is that there is almost always something in your filter intake.
This is a _beau-ti-ful_ tank with the full force of those three syllables. Keep up with this hobby, cl, and you will be a force to be reckoned with.


----------



## CL

Ugly Genius said:


> I think this 'scape is near flawless. The hardscape is impeccable and the plant choices are spot on. The only flaw I see is that there is almost always something in your filter intake.
> This is a _beau-ti-ful_ tank with the full force of those three syllables. Keep up with this hobby, cl, and you will be a force to be reckoned with.


Thank you so much! 
The filter thing is because I'm lazy and don't really put much time into pictures.
Again, thanks for the huge compliment. I could never give up planted tanks :thumbsup:


----------



## CL




----------



## CL

Ignore the flame moss. I literally had it sitting in a baggie next to my 10 gallon viv for 10 months while I didn't have a place for it, and it somehow survived and is really bouning back  I put it in this tank for it to recover for my 30c rescape, but I decided against using it because the growth pattern wasn't quite what I wanted. But on second thought.....
anyway,


----------



## ClPat

Tanks this nice should be illegal. JK, but seriously, you have a great scape! I love its colors, dark green leaves, the light wood, the beige sand...amazingly natural


----------



## CL

Thanks Cl!


----------



## CL

You can see the glosso that Texgal sent me as a freebie with some other plants just to tempt me to put it in my 30c  Well, it's just in here for now- until I figure out what to do with it.
I also added more 'petite' to the back if you can see it


----------



## speedie408

Good lookin tank man. Although I do like your old scape better. 

The fish you were inquiring about kinda looks like Inlecypris auropurpureus.


----------



## CL

speedie408 said:


> Good lookin tank man. Although I do like your old scape better.
> 
> The fish you were inquiring about kinda looks like Inlecypris auropurpureus.


Thanks.
The old scape did seem more "fresh" The plants were greener and such. It was more colorful. But I like this scape because the "bones" of it seem stronger. The plants are green, but the light is more dull because it is so high above the tank, and there are still tannins in the water. Maybe I should add some purigen...


----------



## Reginald2

I have to say that I really like the uber industrial stand. Could I request a shot of both tanks together?


----------



## CL

Reginald2 said:


> I have to say that I really like the uber industrial stand. Could I request a shot of both tanks together?


Thanks.
sure, why not


----------



## Reginald2

Thanks, the tanks look great. Are you happy that you backed off the light? Do you run co2?


----------



## CL

Reginald2 said:


> Thanks, the tanks look great. Are you happy that you backed off the light? Do you run co2?


I'm not really happy that I backed off of the light, but it doesn't really matter to me either way. I just didn't want to have to mess with co2, so it's good.


----------



## Ugly Genius

Quite a few people seem to prefer the previous incarnation of this tank, but to me this one is hands down the stronger 'scape. 

It's not fully grown in, but it shows so much promise. The hardscape is impeccable and the plant choices are spot-on. (I think it shows a maturity of the aquascaper's designing eye when plant selection is restricted to what plants will add to the 'scape rather than having a plant in there simply for the sake of having it in the tank. Sometimes, it's not what you put in a tank, but what you _don't_.) 

Give it three more months and I don't think people will even remember the previous 'scape.

Good job!


----------



## CL

Ugly Genius said:


> Quite a few people seem to prefer the previous incarnation of this tank, but to me this one is hands down the stronger 'scape.
> 
> It's not fully grown in, but it shows so much promise. The hardscape is impeccable and the plant choices are spot-on. (I think it shows a maturity of the aquascaper's designing eye when plant selection is restricted to what plants will add to the 'scape rather than having a plant in there simply for the sake of having it in the tank. Sometimes, it's not what you put in a tank, but what you _don't_.)
> 
> Give it three more months and I don't think people will even remember the previous 'scape.
> 
> Good job!


Thanks! It's really hard to keep myself from adding any other plants. It's good the way it is, but I still want to add some random mosses etc., but I want to keep the wood bare in this tank. The bolbitis keeps trying to grow emersed. Hopefully it will send some more fronds up there. So far it's just the tips of a couple of fronds, but I know that it will grow taller. Hopefully I'll get a good 2-3 inches above the water line


----------



## chase127

lmfao i love the knex lamp riser !!


----------



## CL

chris127 said:


> lmfao i love the knex lamp riser !!


K'nex are where it's at :tumbsup:


----------



## Craigthor

I want more pics of that 30c please....


----------



## CL

Craigthor said:


> I want more pics of that 30c please....


Lol, in due time


----------



## CL

Man this thing grows slow...


----------



## Kayen

I see dirty pipes/


----------



## CL

Kayen said:


> I see dirty pipes/


I actually noticed that they appear cleaner than they did before. 
I haven't ever cleaned them.


----------



## ldk59

Kayan, haven't you heard...dirty pipes are the *cl* trademark :icon_mrgr

Seriously cl, this thing looks better every time you point the camera at it!

Larry


----------



## chase127

I spy a snail on the glass


----------



## legomaniac89

Suh-weet! The ultimate DIY - K'nex lamp risers . Sounds like something I'd come up with, but mine'd be made out of Legos


----------



## Ugly Genius

cl, the tank may be growing slow, but it's looking _good_.

And, Kayen, we already had an intervention for cl about his pipes. We're now passed the point of addressing our concerns and in the supportive phase. 
cl made a lot of effort to get rid of what seemed to be a large frog from his intake and we're very proud of him. Isn't that right, guys? We're very proud of cl.
Just kidding, cl. Not like I can talk right now. All the pipes on my tanks are filthy.


----------



## Kayen

Well it's the first thing i saw, and i told him i'd comment, so i commented.
LOL.
Anyways UG your pipes are dirty.
That's why i'm just going to be a lazy sob and stick with eheim green D: /


----------



## CL

ldk59 said:


> Kayan, haven't you heard...dirty pipes are the *cl* trademark :icon_mrgr
> 
> Seriously cl, this thing looks better every time you point the camera at it!
> 
> Larry


lol, that's right


chris127 said:


> I spy a snail on the glass





legomaniac89 said:


> Suh-weet! The ultimate DIY - K'nex lamp risers . Sounds like something I'd come up with, but mine'd be made out of Legos


lol, legos are fun too 



Ugly Genius said:


> cl, the tank may be growing slow, but it's looking _good_.
> 
> And, Kayen, we already had an intervention for cl about his pipes. We're now passed the point of addressing our concerns and in the supportive phase.
> cl made a lot of effort to get rid of what seemed to be a large frog from his intake and we're very proud of him. Isn't that right, guys? We're very proud of cl.
> Just kidding, cl. Not like I can talk right now. All the pipes on my tanks are filthy.


I actually laughed out loud. haha. 


Kayen said:


> Well it's the first thing i saw, and i told him i'd comment, so i commented.
> LOL.
> Anyways UG your pipes are dirty.
> That's why i'm just going to be a lazy sob and stick with eheim green D: /


saul good kay


----------



## JadeIceGreen

I love the hardscape and the contrast of wood, plants and sand. Its a scape I've always wanted to do and like UG said, no no, not that plant as plants can't talk. (sorry I could not help it) The positioning of the hardscape and flow is flawless. But for a small part. (raises shield again)

When scaping with sticks of wood poking out, like the four you have back there, they must not form a line or a nice slope. You can have 3 forming the slope and one in the middle of the four that breaks it up. Or you can have 4 pointing in one direction, like what you have going now, but forming a jagged line and leaning in different angels.

Leave the slope to your plants as they grow. Hardscape is a very strong communicator, so break them up and vary their height and angle to make your scape a more complex one. And when your plants have grown up, they would make the perfect backdrop for your hardscape. With you hardscape in a line like that, you have basically 'locked' up your scape and the plants will play second fiddle. Its also a little disturbing as such nice slopes do not happen in nature. 

Hardscape and Softscape both have their roles to play and when combined, awesome scape!

*If none of it makes sense or if I am talking crap, ignore what I said and throw the stones then... ermm, Manten stones please. I need some of those*


----------



## CL

JadeIceGreen said:


> I love the hardscape and the contrast of wood, plants and sand. Its a scape I've always wanted to do and like UG said, no no, not that plant as plants can't talk. (sorry I could not help it) The positioning of the hardscape and flow is flawless. But for a small part. (raises shield again)
> 
> When scaping with sticks of wood poking out, like the four you have back there, they must not form a line or a nice slope. You can have 3 forming the slope and one in the middle of the four that breaks it up. Or you can have 4 pointing in one direction, like what you have going now, but forming a jagged line and leaning in different angels.
> 
> Leave the slope to your plants as they grow. Hardscape is a very strong communicator, so break them up and vary their height and angle to make your scape a more complex one. And when your plants have grown up, they would make the perfect backdrop for your hardscape. With you hardscape in a line like that, you have basically 'locked' up your scape and the plants will play second fiddle. Its also a little disturbing as such nice slopes do not happen in nature.
> 
> Hardscape and Softscape both have their roles to play and when combined, awesome scape!
> 
> *If none of it makes sense or if I am talking crap, ignore what I said and throw the stones then... ermm, Manten stones please. I need some of those*


I think that I understand what you are saying. And I agree, I wish that the scape didn't seem so forced, the wood that is sticking up looked too positioned, but it's hard to make it seem more jagged because of the shapes of the sticks at the base, I fear messing with it and the whole thing falling apart in a way that I couldn't get it to go back to the way I had it. So, for now I will leave it as-is.


----------



## JadeIceGreen

clwatkins10 said:


> I think that I understand what you are saying. And I agree, I wish that the scape didn't seem so forced, the wood that is sticking up looked too positioned, but it's hard to make it seem more jagged because of the shapes of the sticks at the base, I fear messing with it and the whole thing falling apart in a way that I couldn't get it to go back to the way I had it. So, for now I will leave it as-is.


There is no problem leaving it the way it is now.. What you can do is to grow some vivipara or any other tall plant in front the wood to help soften the look. You do not want to hide any of the wood completely, just partially. 

I particularly love the 'roots' on the bottom right of your tank. Its simply awesome. :thumbsup:


----------



## CL

JadeIceGreen said:


> There is no problem leaving it the way it is now.. What you can do is to grow some vivipara or any other tall plant in front the wood to help soften the look. You do not want to hide any of the wood completely, just partially.
> 
> I particularly love the 'roots' on the bottom right of your tank. Its simply awesome. :thumbsup:


Thanks


----------



## CL

Ok, last update pic before I leave for a week. I'm not really sure if it matters, though, because it pretty much looks the same lol








I had had this little brandy glass sitting next to my tanks for months getting low light, and the creeping fig seems to be loving the Aquasoil. The glass is sealed off, so I don't need to water it or anything, except for every once in a while when I use a pipette to put in the water the the new leaves take up. (terrible picture, but the baggie that is over the opening isn't completely clear.)


----------



## garuf

I'd missed this thread, I'd be oh so very happy with this tank, lovely!


----------



## CL

garuf said:


> I'd missed this thread, I'd be oh so very happy with this tank, lovely!


Thanks! 

I just got some excel today. I will start dosing it for the first time in months. Let's see how much I have missed this stuff


----------



## garuf

Careful, I found bolbitis easily burnt by excel.


----------



## CL

garuf said:


> Careful, I found bolbitis easily burnt by excel.


:icon_eek:
Thanks for the tip.


----------



## garuf

bolbititis I found to be temperamental in nanos, it didn't like excel near it's leaves whihc burnt them pretty badly nor did it like high levels of Kno3.


----------



## CL




----------



## CL

Courtesy of haagenize


----------



## thief

I think what Jade says is exactly what I have been trying to think of.

Although I don't post in this thread often I do read it. And I think the scape is awesome just that it is and looks like a "forced" scaping. But I think adding a tall grass plant would help "soften" the look a bit. 

The scape has a lot of character to it just needs some new additions to make it less barren and make it so the eyes are not overcome by this perfectly executed hardscape!

Good job my friend!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## CL

thief said:


> I think what Jade says is exactly what I have been trying to think of.
> 
> Although I don't post in this thread often I do read it. And I think the scape is awesome just that it is and looks like a "forced" scaping. But I think adding a tall grass plant would help "soften" the look a bit.
> 
> The scape has a lot of character to it just needs some new additions to make it less barren and make it so the eyes are not overcome by this perfectly executed hardscape!
> 
> Good job my friend!!!:thumbsup:


Thanks thief. I agree with the hardscape comment. Some grass would look nice back there, but I'm not sure if this tank would support it with minimal light, no co2 and minimal ferts. 
I may spread some bolbitis back there though. I might just do that today, to try to fill out the tank more.


----------



## CL

here ya go, put in some more bolbitis, and moved a couple of plants.
I think it looks better, but still needs something


----------



## FrostyNYC

I love your java fern 'trident'. And the hardscape of course. The new bolbitis looks like it needs some time to settle in and recover. 

Regarding your comment in my thread... slow growers are painful, but at least they're (relatively) maintenance free. My needle-leaf java fern barely grew for months, but now its putting out quite a lot of new leaves. My Marsilea minuta lawn has barely put out any leaves in months. I'm waiting for that to get comfortable and go wild.

I'm sure you'll find the same thing. I just hope you won't be tired of the scape and want to rescape by the time your plants really fill in.


----------



## CL

FrostyNYC said:


> I love your java fern 'trident'. And the hardscape of course. The new bolbitis looks like it needs some time to settle in and recover.
> 
> Regarding your comment in my thread... slow growers are painful, but at least they're (relatively) maintenance free. My needle-leaf java fern barely grew for months, but now its putting out quite a lot of new leaves. My Marsilea minuta lawn has barely put out any leaves in months. I'm waiting for that to get comfortable and go wild.
> 
> I'm sure you'll find the same thing. I just hope you won't be tired of the scape and want to rescape by the time your plants really fill in.


Yeah, the bolbitis needs to orient its fronds to the light. It has lots of new fronds that are about to un-furl. The trident is slowly filling in.

I feel like the flow in my two nanos keeps getting to be less and less. 
The detrius has been bugging me. I cleaned out my filters, but the detrius stays there. I have been vacuuming it out, but it's still annoying. 

Maybe my reef has spoiled me flow-wise. :icon_roll


----------



## FrostyNYC

Detritus from what? You have no fauna in this tank, right?


----------



## CL

FrostyNYC said:


> Detritus from what? You have no fauna in this tank, right?


right. 
I have no clue what it could be from. Both of my nanos get it.
I do have like 2 ramshorn snails.... Beats me


----------



## chase127

Why not stick a Knano in here?


----------



## CL

chase127 said:


> Why not stick a Knano in here?


I was thinking about that.
I don't want to blow away my sand though.

Or spend my hard-earned coral money :tongue:


----------



## rrrrramos

clwatkins10 said:


> right.
> I have no clue what it could be from. Both of my nanos get it.
> I do have like 2 ramshorn snails.... Beats me


Dead plant matter? I had that in my nano before any livestock was added.


----------



## CL

rrrrramos said:


> Dead plant matter? I had that in my nano before any livestock was added.


I don't know, I don't really have that much dead plant matter that I know of.
My guess is that it's dead dw fungus.

I adjusted the 2nd branch from the right out of the four ever-so-slightly. It looks better IMO


----------



## sharkrocket72

Where did you buy your light? Its exactly what I have been looking for.


----------



## CL

sharkrocket72 said:


> Where did you buy your light? Its exactly what I have been looking for.


It's Hampton bay, sold at home depot


----------



## CL

Just so you know, UG, I moved the special ferns to this tank when I got my snowballs for the other


----------



## JadeIceGreen

What your tank needs now is a small mass of java fern smack right in the middle of all those wood. I think it will look great.


----------



## Ugly Genius

I was wondering about that, cl.


----------



## CL

JadeIceGreen said:


> What your tank needs now is a small mass of java fern smack right in the middle of all those wood. I think it will look great.


I've got plenty of mini java fern in there now and some trident too. It just needs to grow out some more.


Ugly Genius said:


> I was wondering about that, cl.


Figured you were..


----------



## CL

Here are those new pics. Looking back on the scape, it looks better IMO. The wrist strap on my camera always shows up in the reflection :icon_roll








The bolbitis has grown. I have not added any here
5-08 This is after a lot of growth:








This is today:








I like this angle








Here's an old pic that shows the detrius problem


----------



## fishboy87

WoW! That reminds me of amano. . .no joke


----------



## CL

fishboy87 said:


> WoW! That reminds me of amano. . .no joke


haha, thanks. I'm flattered.


----------



## PinoyBoy

This to me is saying that even the simplest scape can be as good as (if not... then even better) those other overloaded top of the line tanks.

The bolbitis makes a very nice background. If only it can stay small for a 7 inch cube 

Oh I also realize that the nana petite is like your favoite plant.


----------



## CL

PinoyBoy said:


> This to me is saying that even the simplest scape can be as good as (if not... then even better) those other overloaded top of the line tanks.
> 
> The bolbitis makes a very nice background. If only it can stay small for a 7 inch cube


Thanks. I think that it would look cool if and when it does start growing emersed. 


> Oh I also realize that the nana petite is like your favoite plant.


lol.


----------



## CL

I was cleaning out my african clawed frog tank (both frogs are over 20 years old) which also has a raphael catfish (about 6 years old) and a bumble bee catfish (I'm not sure on this one- he has stayed about 2 inches long since I got him about 5 years ago) and I was shocked to find loads of cherry chrimp in there! Some babies, and some berried as well. The tank was completely filled with java moss, so they has lots of places to hide, but somehow they managed to escape death all of these years. I never put any in there intentionally. I guess that there were a few in the moss when I originally put it in there, and they reproduced. I never fed them or anything. Who woulda thought?
So, they are now in this tank  and both of my nanos are stocked with shrimp. Cherries on the left and snowballs on the right. I was thinking that I was going to have to buy some more cherry shrimp from epic because I only have a couple of them left in my 55 gallon.


----------



## hydrophyte

yes those cherry shrimp are remarkably hardy and prolific. i have recently found some really huge ones (>1") in a couple of tanks with fish. it looks as thought hte fish ate most of the reproduction, so the few shrimp remaining were able to grow much larger than in my one colony tank.


----------



## CL

While taking pictures of it's neighbor, I figured Why not. I don't think that is has really changed much...








Like the ugly hob? It has three mangrove tubers in it (the fourth is in my big viv) that I got off of a tree in Florida. I took one out a few minutes ago, and it's actually sprouting roots! So I excitedly put some aqua soil in the filter for them to root in (and spread some nutrients throughout the tank)








And, I have had this oak leaf creeping fig growing in the glass with aquasoil powder in it since october. I have been keeping it behind this tank since I set it up to get the extra light spill- over. I don't have to water it, and it looks great. (I need to find a better way to seal it. Right now there is just a sandwich baggie stretched over it, and it is only translucent, and not transparent, so it looks all hazy in the picture.)


----------



## hydrophyte

that's nice. i have some regular creeping fig (not the oak leaf kind) and i like it a lot. if you can grow it up big so the vines cascade down it makes an attractive houseplant. and it's hardy too. i had some out in the house last winter for a couple of months and it didn't really suffer in the dry air, although it didn't grow then either.


----------



## CL

hydrophyte said:


> that's nice. i have some regular creeping fig (not the oak leaf kind) and i like it a lot. if you can grow it up big so the vines cascade down it makes an attractive houseplant. and it's hardy too. i had some out in the house last winter for a couple of months and it didn't really suffer in the dry air, although it didn't grow then either.


Really? I had been looking for the regular var. as well. Do you have any cuttings that you could sell?


----------



## hydrophyte

i could put together some cuttings with some time. i have tried to root cuttings of _F. pumila_ before, but i found that it works best to encourage rooting on a stem, then cut from rest of plant when roots have formed. 

one place that offers a few different ones is GlassHouseWorks.com. i have ordered from them a few times. their plants looked pretty ratty, but they were relatively cheap.


----------



## CL

hydrophyte said:


> i could put together some cuttings with some time. i have tried to root cuttings of _F. pumila_ before, but i found that it works best to encourage rooting on a stem, then cut from rest of plant when roots have formed.
> 
> one place that offers a few different ones is GlassHouseWorks.com. i have ordered from them a few times. their plants looked pretty ratty, but they were relatively cheap.


Thanks for the link. I can wait. I don't have any money right now anyway. The stand that I'm building has been taking all of my money.


----------



## CL

I did about a 85% water change a couple of days ago. The tanins are gone now 
If I have to break down a tank when I set up my 40 breeder, which tank (this one or the 30c) do you guys think that I should break down?


----------



## Ugly Genius

I'd hate to see either go as they are both beautiful.
Of the two, this one has said what it wanted to say, and said it beautifully.
The 30c has not yet even learned to speak, but it has such a beautiful voice.
So I'd say that if you absolutely had to, tear this one down and let it's parts live on in the forty.


----------



## CL

Ugly Genius said:


> I'd hate to see either go as they are both beautiful.
> Of the two, this one has said what it wanted to say, and said it beautifully.
> The 30c has not yet even learned to speak, but it has such a beautiful voice.
> So I'd say that if you absolutely had to, tear this one down and let it's parts live on in the forty.


That's what I was thinking. This one has already matured. Thanks for the kind words!


----------



## chase127

Dude nice fuge!!!


----------



## CL

chase127 said:


> Dude nice fuge!!!


Haha, yeah!


----------



## chase127

i forgot what this tank looked like. but it looks great. 

and thats the end of my only planted tank talk of the week.


----------



## CL

chase127 said:


> i forgot what this tank looked like. but it looks great.
> 
> and thats the end of my only planted tank talk of the week.


LOL! Thanks for the compliment.


----------



## Kayen

Hard decision to make ... 
I would say the 30C, since this tank has a sig banner.


----------



## CL

Kayen said:


> Hard decision to make ...
> I would say the 30C, since this tank has a sig banner.


Lol, easily replaceable.


----------



## Kayen

lmao. Well a new banner then!


----------



## CL

Kayen said:


> lmao. Well a new banner then!


I think I'll just ask someone to make one for my 40 when I get some better pictures of it

Hopefully that wood that I'm thinking about buying will work out.

That would mean no iwagumi.  Sorry, X. This tank is a little short for iwagumi anyway, I think. But we'll see how things work out with that manzy.


----------



## Kayen

Somewhere i see X popping a vein.

You just hurt him. Bad.


----------



## CL

Kayen said:


> Somewhere i see X popping a vein.
> 
> You just hurt him. Bad.


 <- Wrong smiley
Sorry Xavier. (zav- yay)


----------



## Francis Xavier

what is this I here about no more Iwagumi? You sadden me!!


----------



## Kayen

Called it


----------



## CL

Francis Xavier said:


> what is this I here about no more Iwagumi? You sadden me!!


IDK if kayen told you, but hook me up with some stones and I'll do it!



Kayen said:


> Called it


Yes


----------



## Miss Jinkx

Great thread - beautiful, inspirational tanks!


----------



## CL

Miss Jinkx said:


> Great thread - beautiful, inspirational tanks!


Thanks for the kind words


----------



## Francis Xavier

I don't know if you saw but I replied to the message you left me on my user panel. That was like 5 methods of obtaining stone!


----------



## legomaniac89

clwatkins10 said:


> I did about a 85% water change a couple of days ago. The tanins are gone now
> If I have to break down a tank when I set up my 40 breeder, which tank (this one or the 30c) do you guys think that I should break down?


If one of them had to go, I'd say neither. Pick one and send it to me :hihi:.


----------



## CL

Francis Xavier said:


> I don't know if you saw but I replied to the message you left me on my user panel. That was like 5 methods of obtaining stone!


Oh, lol. You were supposed to write on my "wall" I'll go check it out!


legomaniac89 said:


> If one of them had to go, I'd say neither. Pick one and send it to me :hihi:.


lol! I'll mail you the wood and tank if you really want  But I might just set the mini m up as a nano reef on my desk...


----------



## CL

I've decided what I'm going to do with this tank. Instead of breaking it down I'll just rescape it. Maybe I can get my iwagumi fix in


----------



## Craigthor

clwatkins10 said:


> I've decided what I'm going to do with this tank. Instead of breaking it down I'll just rescape it. Maybe I can get my iwagumi fix in


Thats the spirit, even though I really like this scape.

Craig


----------



## CL

Post plantum: (looks kinda cool, IMO. I'll keep it plantless.... jk lol)


----------



## Craigthor

is that like post plantum depression. Going to go drown some of the plants?


----------



## CL

Craigthor said:


> is that like post plantum depression. Going to go drown some of the plants?


lol. I might do this thing iwagumi, but probably not until spring. Until then I will just rearrange the manzy. I will also be replacing the sand with aquasoil. 

Hopefully I'll get that stuff done before I decide to make this tank a mini reef and keep it by my bed :icon_eek:


----------



## Centromochlus

iwagumi would be really cool.


----------



## CL

AzFishKid said:


> iwagumi would be really cool.


I think so too :icon_mrgr


----------



## CL

_Possible_ new scape (of course, I would fix the vertical branches, they look a little jumbled in this pic):


----------



## Craigthor

clwatkins10 said:


> _Possible_ new scape (of course, I would fix the vertical branches, they look a little jumbled in this pic):


Nice, planning on lots of anubias or java ferns?

Craig


----------



## CL

Craigthor said:


> Nice, planning on lots of anubias or java ferns?
> 
> Craig


Normally yes. So far, though, I'm undecided. I would love to pack in loads of petite, but I can't really afford that right now because I will need a bunch for the 40. So far, I think that I'm loading up the back with bolbitis. I would also love to put in the same java ferns in there that were in the previous carnation of this tank, but those too will be going in the 40. I'll have to see what I can get together. I don't really want this tank to have the same look as it did last time, as nice as that would look. 

I'll still have to decide on something. I'm not sure about anything with this tank right now. 

I also might keep the sand, or put AS in there. That also depends on my funds and if I can get enough for this tank without too much cost (which is the same thing as depending on my funds I guess, lol), but I guess I'll leave the sand for now. Who knows. :help:


----------



## zerojoe0917

i say, tie Mini pellia all over it!


----------



## CL

zerojoe0917 said:


> i say, tie Mini pellia all over it!


If I had enough :tongue:
Looking back on the scape, the upper branches look like crap. I will make it better. 

Maybe I will do a bunch of lawnmarsh pennywort back there. I already have plenty growing emersed. 

We'll see what I can come up with this week- end


----------



## zerojoe0917

well, you don't need a lot, tie some here and there, and let it grow out...


----------



## Francis Xavier

I'd use different wood to be honest. Here's why: It's cool and all, and the last scape was nifty, but personally, I think most incarnations using the same wood are going to look very similar without drastic work (rock-work, etc). I mean yeah you could get an easy to do scape that'd look good enough, but if it were me I'd want to challenge my current knowledge and take it to the next step, instead of the essentially the same scape with slightly different positionings. This isn't an insult by any means - like I said, the scape work before was solid, for sure. I'm just saying, whats the harm in pushing your creative boundaries.


----------



## CL

zerojoe0917 said:


> well, you don't need a lot, tie some here and there, and let it grow out...


Thanks for the reply


Francis Xavier said:


> I'd use different wood to be honest. Here's why: It's cool and all, and the last scape was nifty, but personally, I think most incarnations using the same wood are going to look very similar without drastic work (rock-work, etc). I mean yeah you could get an easy to do scape that'd look good enough, but if it were me I'd want to challenge my current knowledge and take it to the next step, instead of the essentially the same scape with slightly different positionings. This isn't an insult by any means - like I said, the scape work before was solid, for sure. I'm just saying, whats the harm in pushing your creative boundaries.


Yeah, I see what you mean, and I agree 100%. I wanted to do iwagumi but I never really see any decent stones. I simply did the above scape out of boredom (and looking at that picture today- it's crap.) I'll post a pic of what I just did, I did it out of boredom, and like I said, I would prefer iwagumi 
*cough, cough*


----------



## CL

Here's the scape. I think it turned out pretty different. I might or might not plant it like this, but either way, it's good scaping practice roud:
The far stick on the left should be leaning to the left more, but it kept floating because I had only put it in the tank 5 minutes ago after being bone dry, so I just wedged it in there, but you get the idea :thumbsup:


----------



## ddtran46

Looking goood


----------



## CL

Thanks, D!


----------



## zerojoe0917

can't wait!!


----------



## Kayen

Looks like old one still sorta.


----------



## CL

zerojoe0917 said:


> can't wait!!





Kayen said:


> Looks like old one still sorta.


Yeah, it still has the general shape. Like I said, I probably won't keep it.


----------



## Lnd

Looking good so far, what plant are you planning to use?


----------



## CL

Lnd said:


> Looking good so far, what plant are you planning to use?


I still don't know. It all depends. I would like to do stems, but then I would want to use a nutrient rich substrate for that, so, it all depends lol.
Thanks for the compliment


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums

It looks great But, do you have any other pieces of wood that are a little thicker? Not so stick like? Ya know what I mean?

-O


----------



## CL

Orlando said:


> It looks great But, do you have any other pieces of wood that are a little thicker? Not so stick like? Ya know what I mean?
> 
> -O


Yeah, I know what you mean. All of the thicker pieces that I have are around the base because the ones I have don't really have much character. This is one thing that I really wanted to address with my 40 breeder, and I made sure to get branches that had plenty of bulk to them- it was a must. I personally don't like the "twiggy" scapes.


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums

roud:roud:roud:


----------



## thief

Hey there clwatkins,

Just to let you know I am selling Mini Needle leaf Java Fern so if you are interested just pm me about it. 

For the scape I think it has some potential but I think there too much up in the air? I mean to much vertical that keeps my eyes away from the rest. Have you thought of introducing a stone or two to with the wood a base to start to make in apear more natural?

You don't need expensive ADA for this. Any old roundish rock would do to compliment the wood.


----------



## CL

thief said:


> Hey there clwatkins,
> 
> Just to let you know I am selling Mini Needle leaf Java Fern so if you are interested just pm me about it.
> 
> For the scape I think it has some potential but I think there too much up in the air? I mean to much vertical that keeps my eyes away from the rest. Have you thought of introducing a stone or two to with the wood a base to start to make in apear more natural?
> 
> You don't need expensive ADA for this. Any old roundish rock would do to compliment the wood.


Thanks Theif. I am actually contemplating selling this wood. I think I will. It's a shame, because they are really nice, but I need the money for my 40 breeder


----------



## money-pit!

Can you please tell me how much your Hampton Bay light cost? I've tried to look for it on homedepot.com, but can't find it. Thanks!


----------



## CL

money-pit! said:


> Can you please tell me how much your Hampton Bay light cost? I've tried to look for it on homedepot.com, but can't find it. Thanks!


It was $20


----------



## money-pit!

Ahh thanks. I'll keep looking. Tank looks great btw!


----------



## CL

money-pit! said:


> Ahh thanks. I'll keep looking. Tank looks great btw!


I'm actually in the process of rescaping right now :thumbsup:


----------



## CL

Possible rescape scenario








The one flaw, and I hate to point it out, is that the 2nd rock from the left seems to be too dead center, but what do you guys think?
I could either do this scape with the same kinds of plants that I used last time, or I could fill in the back with AS and do foreground plants.


----------



## rrrrramos

I actually like how it looks, but I do agree with the one rock being too dead center, and I'm not a big fan of the shape of it, it seems like it's too rounded, and the size is a bit odd to me. 
I do the the rock on the far left and the one in the back are positioned perfectly though.


----------



## CL

rrrrramos said:


> I actually like how it looks, but I do agree with the one rock being too dead center, and I'm not a big fan of the shape of it, it seems like it's too rounded, and the size is a bit odd to me.
> I do the the rock on the far left and the one in the back are positioned perfectly though.


Yeah, the shape is a little weird. I'll try to position it so that a different face faces the front.


----------



## rrrrramos

I'm still looking for rocks for mine I can't find anything good around here! I think you should try to work with the "ledges" on the rock near the outflow. That'd be the perfect place for some MP.
Oh and to the guy looking for the Hampton Bay lamp, it's not posted on their website, but it's pretty much in every store, tons of them.


----------



## CL

Much better if you ask me


----------



## Tex Gal

I think that's better too. But remember your plants will soften all the bottom edges of the rocks. You could also push a little more substrate up around the middle rock to take the roundness out and provide a little more depth. Do you have one more small rock that you could put to the right in front of the round middle one?


----------



## Craigthor

Looking better than mine.


----------



## CL

Tex Gal said:


> I think that's better too. But remember your plants will soften all the bottom edges of the rocks. You could also push a little more substrate up around the middle rock to take the roundness out and provide a little more depth. Do you have one more small rock that you could put to the right in front of the round middle one?


Yeah, I was planning on putting some small fern or petite there. I ran out of sand so I couldn't really fix the cave look that it gives off. Thanks


Craigthor said:


> Looking better than mine.


Well, then work on yours until I'm the one saying that :thumbsup:


----------



## CL

I wound up throwing some plants in there 








I still need some petite, and the bolbitis needs to unfurl some more to fill in the back better.


----------



## CL

I'm really glad that I went with the rocks. One of my faults is I'll rescape a tank, say with wood and sand, then I'll like that and change my other tanks to wood and sand, then I'll do wood and AS, and change the others to that, then do rocks and AS and change the other ones. I need to keep the diversity and stop changing all of my tanks at once to fit whatever I like ATM so that I won't grow tired of a certain style. Now I actually have contrasting tanks  One with rocks and sand, and the other with wood and AS.


----------



## CL

This tank is now pressurized


----------



## Tex Gal

Looking nice. I do think some plants up front would look nice. Are you going to have some foreground?


----------



## CL

Tex Gal said:


> Looking nice. I do think some plants up front would look nice. Are you going to have some foreground?


Yeah, probably eleocharis 'belem'. I still have some spots to plant.
Thanks


----------



## CL

The scape looks pretty good from the left side as well, I think


----------



## Coltonorr

cl,
I really like it! 
Especially with that nana petite tucked around those rocks. Sweet!roud:
IMO most of the time larger rocks in a small tank seem to be too much but this looks great!


----------



## CL

Coltonorr said:


> cl,
> I really like it!
> Especially with that nana petite tucked around those rocks. Sweet!roud:
> IMO most of the time larger rocks in a small tank seem to be too much but this looks great!


Thanks, the rock on the right is a little bold, but hopefully the eleocharis will soften it up a bit.


----------



## Kayen

Good boy, you changed the scape, and it now looks sexy.

Thumbs up from me.


----------



## CL

Kayen said:


> Good boy, you changed the scape, and it now looks sexy.
> 
> Thumbs up from me.


Thanks so much!


----------



## mountaindew

Wow
Big change!
I like the big rounder rocks, less hard edges and they kind of flow together. Also they are a change from most the hardscape material used in displays.
And funny, I think all my tanks look better from the side also.
MD


----------



## speedie408

looks awesome cl! Reminds me of this little stream I use to swim in as a kid.


----------



## CL

mountaindew said:


> Wow
> Big change!
> I like the big rounder rocks, less hard edges and they kind of flow together. Also they are a change from most the hardscape material used in displays.
> And funny, I think all my tanks look better from the side also.
> MD





speedie408 said:


> looks awesome cl! Reminds me of this little stream I use to swim in as a kid.


Thanks guys!


----------



## legomaniac89

I'll admit, I really wondered if you knew what you were doing when you started playing around with the big round stones. But WOW, you really made them work! I think that E. Belem would look pretty sweet in the foreground of this tank.


----------



## CL

legomaniac89 said:


> I'll admit, I really wondered if you knew what you were doing when you started playing around with the big round stones. But WOW, you really made them work! I think that E. Belem would look pretty sweet in the foreground of this tank.


Thanks. I think that it would look really cool as well. I've got these new Ferka root tabs or "pills" as they call them (fertilizers in a standard pill capsule that dissolves in water) that you put in the substrate and I'm anxious to try them out. Having the inert sand would show if they really work or not.


----------



## Craigthor

Found me a shrimp net CL!

http://cgi.ebay.com/fish-Cherry-Cry...in_0?hash=item3ca5533dfc&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums

I think you will like the Ferka substrate product. I used it in this tank that had quartz gravel...


----------



## CL

Craigthor said:


> Found me a shrimp net CL!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/fish-Cherry-Cry...in_0?hash=item3ca5533dfc&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


Congrats! I think my net is about 4.5 cm wide


Orlando said:


> I think you will like the Ferka substrate product. I used it in this tank that had quartz gravel...


Wow! And that was just pain quartz?! 
I actually just posted an update for this tank about 2 minutes ago on APE


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums

Yup, plain quartz gravel with Ferka substrate fert..


----------



## CL

Orlando said:


> Yup, plain quartz gravel with Ferka substrate fert..


Well isn't that cool! I plan on starting a thread soon. I put one under/ next to a crypt, and one by my marbled anubias (both in the emersed set up) I took pics when I first did it- September 1st and plan on taking pics every week to chart the growth :icon_mrgr


----------



## Craigthor

what kind of java fern is that Orlando?


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums

Some needle leaf and some unknown I received from Singapore..


----------



## Craigthor

I like that one peeking out on the left.

Craig


----------



## CL

Orlando said:


> and some unknown I received from Singapore..


Very cool!
Singapore seems to have all of the awesome aquarium plants


----------



## Craigthor

clwatkins10 said:


> Congrats! I think my net is about 4.5 cm wide


I order all 3 styles of net. The round one, the triangle one nad the rectangle one all 5.5cm so slightly over 2"

Craig


----------



## CL

I am going to have a nice bunch of r. colorata in the back right, and some hm or something similar to the left of it. That is java fern trident in the corner. It needs to fill in some more.

Diatoms


----------



## CL

The diatoms are receding.
I planted hc tonight, and kinda cleaned the pipes and diffuser. I don't have a brush, so the intake isn't very clean.
While I was in there, I planted my rotala colorata in the back right corner, lawnmarsh pennywort in the back middle, java fern trident on the back of the top rock, and another plant whose name I've forgotten in the back left. Right now they are all too short to see from the front, but they will start to appear in a week or so.
I also got a bottle of ferka "rosetta" root capsules from GLA, so I added a couple in the foreground and three along the back for the stems (the "stemma" kind would have been better, but this is what I had on hand) I've been testing these on emersed plants in my 40, and the plants really seem to like it so far. I'm going to be gradually be going a little lean on my EI dosing now that I have ferts in the substrate.
You can see the box that the bottle came in here








And, here is the tank


----------



## kcirtappatrick

i really like this scape! i cant wait to see it when the HC fills in!


----------



## CL

Yeah, it will look a lot better with a full carpet of green. It looks kinda dirty right now.


----------



## Chrisinator

Awesome!


----------



## CL

the ramshorns have been doing their part eating diatoms (sorry for the bad picture)


----------



## Ugly Genius

Love this incarnation, cl. The rocks are absolutely awesome. Can't wait to see it grow in.


----------



## CL

Thanks, UG! It's good to have you here. I like it a lot better than the old one as well


----------



## Ugly Genius

One compliment I forgot to pay, cl. There's nothing stuck in your filter intake. Good job on that!

(To those not in the know, cl very often has something stuck in his filter intake. Be it a clump of Mini Pellia or laundry, there is almost always something stuck in his filter intake.)


----------



## CL

HAHA! I actually _kinda_ cleaned them yesterday, just not completely because I don't have a brush.


----------



## CL

The stems will start filling in really nicely any time now


----------



## CL




----------



## ZooTycoonMaster

CL said:


>


Please don't submit that into APE's photo contest...then I'll lose:hihi:


----------



## CL

I just used a point & shoot camera.


----------



## CL

I broke my diffuser 
The stem broke completely off. Somehow I was able to manage something, and it's as ugly as crap


----------



## CL

Sorry, big image. Taken with my humble cybershot


----------



## legomaniac89

That last pic is nice, man. Where'd you get the sweet RCS's?


----------



## CL

legomaniac89 said:


> That last pic is nice, man. Where'd you get the sweet RCS's?


Thanks
I got them locally over 3 years ago. They've been inbreedinng since, but have been lowered in number by fish down to about 6 or 7, so I guess survival of the fittest has improved them a bit?


----------



## chase127

youre a point and shoot guru!


----------



## CL

chase127 said:


> youre a point and shoot guru!


lol. I just took about 12 consecutive shots, and one of them turned out! roud:


----------



## CL

I took a video of the tank to try to show my CO2 mist


----------



## dxiong5

Wow, those are some solid RCS! Nice tank!


----------



## Triphazard

Lovely colour on that shrimp.. nice and vivid


----------



## jinsei888

Like everyone already said, the RCS coloration is spectacular. I'm also loving the current hardscape.


----------



## Outlawboss

That RCS picture up there is fantastic! What a shot!

Also I just noticed you have the spray bar vertically. I've never seen it that way but a lightbulb just went off in my head when I saw your picture. How has it been working for you? Your video make it look like youre getting a great Co2 mist that way.


----------



## CL

Thanks everyone! I love those little shrimp. 
The spray bar is vertical so I can get better flow down low by that big front rock. I'm using a piece of bamboo skewer as a diffuser, which puts out microscopic bubbles, and on top of that, I plugged the piece of skewer into the top hole on the spraybar, so it's kinda acting like a nano reactor, and the bubbles go along wherever the water flow does. It works great!


----------



## husonfirst

CL said:


> They've been inbreedinng since


Haha.

That's a sharp lookin' shrimp.


----------



## wearsbunnyslippers

awesome shrimp!

arent you worried about the babies getting sucked up your intake?


----------



## CL

No, I wasn't really, but I have moved the shrimp to another tank for breeding.


----------



## CL

Big red in her new home


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster

Post an FTS instead of all these shrimp shots


----------



## CL

ZooTycoonMaster said:


> Post an FTS instead of all these shrimp shots


haha. It doesn't look very different


----------



## vtkid

whoa! those are some really red shrimp where did you score those?


----------



## CL

vtkid said:


> whoa! those are some really red shrimp where did you score those?


From my lfs about 3 years ago


----------



## vtkid

no way i thought you probly got them from a private breeder or something. they are intense red. your scape is really cool too


----------



## Francis Xavier

Not bad CL, I have a critique though, which I find totally applicable since this is -essentially- an Iwagumi.

Ditch the HC, it's too small to compliment the anubias well. Instead use glosso, it'll look terrific with the Anubias you have in between the rocks as a full carpet, although the HC in the top right isn't badly placed and will probably look nice - but i'd almost say even put Glosso there too. Just trust me on this one.


----------



## CL

Francis Xavier said:


> Not bad CL, I have a critique though, which I find totally applicable since this is -essentially- an Iwagumi.
> 
> Ditch the HC, it's too small to compliment the anubias well. Instead use glosso, it'll look terrific with the Anubias you have in between the rocks as a full carpet, although the HC in the top right isn't badly placed and will probably look nice - but i'd almost say even put Glosso there too. Just trust me on this one.


Thanks, X. I was hoping you would see this. The hc is doing nothing, so I actually ditched it last night. I will be replacing most of the stems with hm tomorrow, leaving the colorata where it is, but shifting the whole tank toward low tech, so I can use the CO2 on the 91L. I imagined that glosso would look too much like the petite leaves, but I guess I could try some mm since glosso is out of the picture with low tech.
Thanks for the tips


----------



## Francis Xavier

That's actually what you're kind of shooting for here - similar enough leaves that it flows really well together with the round characteristics of the rock. Sharp contrasts usually don't work too well unless expertly crafted and maintained in Iwagumi's, and even then there is a transition point plant, etc that makes the motion from A to C fluid.


----------



## CL

Francis Xavier said:


> That's actually what you're kind of shooting for here - similar enough leaves that it flows really well together with the round characteristics of the rock. Sharp contrasts usually don't work too well unless expertly crafted and maintained in Iwagumi's, and even then there is a transition point plant, etc that makes the motion from A to C fluid.


Ah! I see. Thanks for explaining that to me, it makes perfect sense.


----------



## Ugly Genius

I love this hardscape, cl. I really do. You've taken rather common-looking river rocks and made a hardscape more compelling than some hardscapes I've seen (my own included) that use ADA-labeled rocks and DW.
Good job!


----------



## CL

Ugly Genius said:


> I love this hardscape, cl. I really do. You've taken rather common-looking river rocks and made a hardscape more compelling than some hardscapes I've seen (my own included) that use ADA-labeled rocks and DW.
> Good job!


Thanks UG! I actually replanted it tonight. I'll get some pics up in a few


----------



## CL

The foreground is E. tenellus 'micro' I put this in because it came with some other plants I ordered, and I didn't have anywhere to put it, so I put it in here . I forgot what the plant in the back is called (it looks similar to blyxa aubertii, but it definitely isn't.). Edit: it's E.augustifolius.
I also put some hm in there.
For size reference. My finger is touching the glass.








































Sorry about how blurry the pics are, and all of the glares. lol.
It still has to grow in a bit. I realize the foreground may get too tall (if it's not already) but I'll deal with that later.
Tell me what you think


----------



## Francis Xavier

This is already a vast improvement over the HC you had going here, good selection of a foreground plant to go with the plants you already have planted! It compliments the background well and helps bring my eye straight to the rock cluster with the anubias in between. Just make sure to keep it trimmed when it fills in!


----------



## chase127

aaah ech. august is good stuff! im really liking the new scape. and the nimble nano  pressurized co2?


----------



## CL

chase127 said:


> aaah ech. august is good stuff! im really liking the new scape. and the nimble nano  pressurized co2?


It'll look better when it grows. yes. yes.


----------



## doug105

CL said:


> It'll look better when it grows. yes. yes.



This scape is looking good with all the new plant additions!

Need up-dated pics!!

DougN


----------



## Church

Looking good, CL!

Btw, it's E. a*n*gustifolius.


----------



## CL

Thanks guys  It's grown a little, but not too much.


----------



## CL

Anybody interested in the e. ten. and angustifolia?


----------



## CL

hehe.
yes, those are the same rocks. They should work out fine, they just won't add calcium to the water, but the sand and my salt mix should be good with that.
I might make this a planted macro algae tank, or I might make it a normal reef and start a new thread in the lounge. Still undecided.
Dang that's a big picture. Sorry about that


----------



## deleted_user_16

reef plz.

soft coral makes me happay


----------



## SearunSimpson

Do you have any plans for livestock? I have no experience whatsoever at all in SW tanks, so I actually don't even know if something can actually live or thrive in a tank of that size.
Keep the pics coming!


----------



## RcScRs

You should carpet the tank with Chlorodesmis sp. and Ulva sp. in the left corner with Halimeda sp. in between the rocks.

Botryocladia sp. and Haliptilon sp. are sexy background kelps. 

Try Co2 on this tank, I want to see saltwater bubbles lol.

For stocking, 2 Lysmata debelius and 3 Lysmata amboinensis would be the saltwater equivalent of Sulawesi's...


----------



## CL

anyway, if I were to add a fish, it would be something small like a goby, and that would be it. Chances are I'll just stick to coral/ macro algae when I make up my mind with one I want to do.


RcScRs said:


> You should carpet the tank with Chlorodesmis sp. and Ulva sp. in the left corner with Halimeda sp. in between the rocks.
> 
> Botryocladia sp. and Haliptilon sp. are sexy background kelps.
> 
> Try Co2 on this tank, I want to see saltwater bubbles lol.
> 
> For stocking, 2 Lysmata debelius and 3 Lysmata amboinensis would be the saltwater equivalent of Sulawesi's...


That sounds really cool, actually. I have never heard of anyone using CO2 on a macro algae tank. lol. That would be pretty cool. 
I'm divided, I could do gsp on the tops of the rocks, and maybe antehelia on the top of the tallest rock, with some zoas in the cracks, or I could do something like what you're suggesting with the algaes. 
Either way, it'll be cool.
I love the smell of freshly mixed salt water


----------



## kcirtappatrick

how about dwarf seahorses? i think they're so neat


----------



## CL

kcirtappatrick said:


> how about dwarf seahorses? i think they're so neat


They are neat, but they are hard to keep, aren't they? I'd be scared to keep something so delicate in a little tank like this.


----------



## kcirtappatrick

CL said:


> but they are hard to keep, aren't they? I'd be scared to keep something so delicate in a little tank like this.


i believe so..a friend of mine has them. i just enjoy watching them.


----------



## Church

^ Notoriously difficult to keep. You have to have _very_ stable conditions.


----------



## CL

kcirtappatrick said:


> i believe so..a friend of mine has them. i just enjoy watching them.


I couldn't even imagine having nine. I bet they are really cool.


Church said:


> ^ Notoriously difficult to keep. You have to have _very_ stable conditions.


Thanks for the confirmation. I just don't think I could deliver with 5.5 gallons of water.

And does anyone know of a good place for SW macros, other than reefcleeners? I know BruceWatts keeps them, so I might have to shoot him a pm. I think a mix of softies and macros sounds about right  The macros should soak up the nitrates pretty well. I believe anthelia and gsp also soak up nitrates, but I'll have to double check that..
Thanks guys


----------



## NyteBlade

CL said:


> Thanks guys


No problem.


----------



## SearunSimpson

IBTL! This is going to be a doozy of a thread, lol. 

Would a Goby be alright though? I always thought a shrimp would be a good choice, cause they don't really swim much, but just rather, crawl around. I don't know, I've never kept salt though. I just thought...


----------



## CL

SearunSimpson said:


> IBTL! This is going to be a doozy of a thread, lol.
> 
> Would a Goby be alright though? I always thought a shrimp would be a good choice, cause they don't really swim much, but just rather, crawl around. I don't know, I've never kept salt though. I just thought...


a couple of sexy shrimp would be pretty cool. I doubt I'll get the goby.
I've pretty much decided that this will be planted with all sorts of macros. I'll be buying some from chase127 soon. :biggrin:


----------



## SearunSimpson

Are there any actually marine plants or chorals or whatever that can actually be scaped like a freshy tank? Like, the marine version of a glosso carpet, etc.


----------



## CL

SearunSimpson said:


> Are there any actually marine plants or chorals or whatever that can actually be scaped like a freshy tank? Like, the marine version of a glosso carpet, etc.


Well, I'm not too experienced with macro algaes, but, yes.
here's an example, I guess. http://www.reefcentral.com/forums/showthread.php?t=620824
I'm also considering adding some mangroves that I have in one of my vivs.


----------



## RcScRs

Chlorodesmis sp. is kinda like hairgrass... and Halimeda sp. reminds me of glosso...


----------



## CL

RcScRs said:


> Chlorodesmis sp. is kinda like hairgrass... and Halimeda sp. reminds me of glosso...


the different halimeda seem to be pretty cool.
I was reading that thread I posted up there and came across a post by Tom Barr lol
http://www.reefcentral.com/forums/showpost.php?p=16236497&postcount=138


----------



## RcScRs

Tom is everywhere...


----------



## CL

I just ordered one of these guys
http://www.bigalsonline.com/BigAlsU...al2x65watt24powercompactstriplightwlunarlight
2x65W compact fluorescent, 24"
I figured I could use the 8" that hangs over to light my 30C, maybe


----------



## legomaniac89

Woah, how did I miss this?! Dude, a nano macroalgae tank would be sick!


----------



## chase127

Dude! I didnt go down to the store today the one with the good macro stock was closed  I'm gona try tuesday cuz thats when they get their shipments in


----------



## CL

legomaniac89 said:


> Woah, how did I miss this?! Dude, a nano macroalgae tank would be sick!


Thanks Lego!


chase127 said:


> Dude! I didnt go down to the store today the one with the good macro stock was closed  I'm gona try tuesday cuz thats when they get their shipments in


Don't worry about it man. You might want to wait a bit to ship it though, because the PO is closed on Friday


----------



## CL

CL said:


> I just ordered one of these guys
> http://www.bigalsonline.com/BigAlsU...al2x65watt24powercompactstriplightwlunarlight
> 2x65W compact fluorescent, 24"
> I figured I could use the 8" that hangs over to light my 30C, maybe


Oh, I forgot to add, I got the light from marine depot for $17 plus $6 shipping. I believe they still have a few at that price, if anyone is interested in buying a new light.

I was wondering if anyone had one of these already, and knows if the ballast can drive a smaller, lower wattage bulb in case I want to use the guts of the light to make something that would fit better over the tank.


----------



## CL

I figured this pic was worth posting.


----------



## CL

Kayen said:


> Also alot of what they use to scape isn't plants though, rather it's macroalgae (which is messy and ugly as sin )... and it's seaweed pretty much =/, mmkay penguin?
> 
> Also CL, definitely get some wicked little shrimpies. They're just so damn cool. But i say screw the macroalgae . Go reef.
> 
> Edit: nice moonlight shot. Bit too concentrated IMO.


Green algae are plants. I was planning on using both macro algae and maybe a few mangroves that I have in another tank. 

IDK about you, but I don't consider this ugly (taken from http://www.reefcentral.com/forums/showthread.php?s=&threadid=620824)









In the FTS above, I just placed a little led flashlight over the tank to take the picture because it looked cool.


----------



## Kayen

http://www.lenntech.com/eutrophication-water-bodies/algae.htm

*



In general algae can be referred to as plant-like organisms ..............

Click to expand...

*Plant-like does not equate to plants. And alot of algae are from the kingdom of protista .. not the same kingdom as plants.
I like the shot CL, i'm not a fan of that texture there in the leaves . 

Mangroves though ARE plants.


----------



## deleted_user_16

the algae found in aquariums such as the seaweed caulerpa (taxifolia is no more) ARE plants. and what are you even doing spamming CL's thread, most likely YOU will get in trouble, not him, its HIS thread. and go ahead and not be a fan of the texture, its not his pic


----------



## CL

Well, the price of the light was too good to be true 
"Hello,

Thank you for your order with us. Unfortunately we have sold out of the 24” Current USA fixture you ordered and the item has been discontinued by the manufacturer. At this time we have cancelled your backorder and refunded the payment provided. We apologize if this has caused you any inconveniences."
Oh well. I guess I won't get an awesome light for this tank.


----------



## leemacnyc

I've been keeping dwarf seahorses for a few years now...they are actually quite hardy little fish...biggest "concern" for most who keep them is the daily supply of live brine...


----------



## ermano

CL said:


> Green algae are plants. I was planning on using both macro algae and maybe a few mangroves that I have in another tank.
> 
> IDK about you, but I don't consider this ugly (taken from http://www.reefcentral.com/forums/showthread.php?s=&threadid=620824)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the FTS above, I just placed a little led flashlight over the tank to take the picture because it looked cool.


Is that bryopsis?


----------



## Church

If you squint your eyes real hard, it looks like U. gibba taking over R. macrandra...


----------



## CL

ermano said:


> Is that bryopsis?


It does look like giant bryopsis, but it's actually feather caulpera I believe


Church said:


> If you squint your eyes real hard, it looks like U. gibba taking over R. macrandra...


Ha! It actually does


----------



## mistergreen

leemacnyc said:


> I've been keeping dwarf seahorses for a few years now...they are actually quite hardy little fish...biggest "concern" for most who keep them is the daily supply of live brine...


have you tried feeding daphnia? they're really easy to raise. They're FW but should live in SW for a few minutes.


----------



## sewingalot

Hi everyone! If you do not like a person's journal, there is no reason to spam it. Just move on, guys. We are not going to continue tolerating these snide comments to one another. If you have an issue with this, please take it privately to a moderator. 

Also, try to keep the topic rated PG for the enjoyment of others. 

Thank you!


----------



## CL

Nothing really in these pictures, just showing what the scape looks like from different angles.


----------



## MARIMOBALL

Wow those stones are nice. Where did you get them? Would look good in a iwagumi scape. The tank reminds me o the large boulders along the beach here in So cal.


----------



## CL

MARIMOBALL said:


> Wow those stones are nice. Where did you get them? Would look good in a iwagumi scape. The tank reminds me o the large boulders along the beach here in So cal.


I wanna move to Socal! haha.
I found these rocks at a plant nursery. The guy let me have them for free. :icon_bigg
I think it'll look cool with green star polyps on them and a bunch of macros in the back


----------



## Aqua'd

Hard to make a scape that looks great from more then one side, but you definitely did it! Can't wait for it to get going strong


----------



## CL

Aqua'd said:


> Hard to make a scape that looks great from more then one side, but you definitely did it! Can't wait for it to get going strong


Thank you! I'm glad I have another tank that's already established. I just went downstairs and got some more rubble from it. Maybe it'll give me something more to look at while the tank cycles :tongue:


----------



## Francis Xavier

Honestly, I think the tank would look best without anything growing in it at all. Maybe a tastefully placed anenome or something, but less is more in this case. Also, my recommendation would be to keep the tank without a background, it looks better without one.

Oh, are you hiding your ADA logo? Or is this not the Mini-M?


----------



## CL

Francis Xavier said:


> Honestly, I think the tank would look best without anything growing in it at all. Maybe a tastefully placed anenome or something, but less is more in this case.


I can see what you're saying, and I totally agree. I was orginially only going to do gsp on the tops of the rocks
gsp-








but I want to try some macro algae in here to see if I like it. I wanted to do something different to share here on PT
Oh, I took the ADA logo off. The tank looks bigger without it.


----------



## Francis Xavier

Yeah, I was just scrolling through the pictures and noticed the logo magically disappeared, at first I thought you just simply turned your tank around so it was in the back! I can dig removing the logo, it only really matters if you intend to resell the tank later, which I don't think you do.

I would very, very carefully choose the macro algae's. I can help you if you like, I mean I don't know much about Saltwater, but I still have an eye for what'll work well with this kind of rock scape. From browsing through most macroalgae pictures, they seem like they can be pretty, but they also seem messy and disorganized by and large, I don't know if this comes from a lack of experience with manipulating 'plant' growth, or if it's just the way these things grow.


----------



## CL

Francis Xavier said:


> Yeah, I was just scrolling through the pictures and noticed the logo magically disappeared, at first I thought you just simply turned your tank around so it was in the back! I can dig removing the logo, it only really matters if you intend to resell the tank later, which I don't think you do.
> 
> I would very, very carefully choose the macro algae's. I can help you if you like, I mean I don't know much about Saltwater, but I still have an eye for what'll work well with this kind of rock scape. From browsing through most macroalgae pictures, they seem like they can be pretty, but they also seem messy and disorganized by and large, I don't know if this comes from a lack of experience with manipulating 'plant' growth, or if it's just the way these things grow.


I agree with you. Almost every macro algae tank out there looks disorganized. I would love to hear your input!
Right now I have some grape caulerpa in the mail coming from chase127 to test out growing macros.
But yeah, I'm very interested in what shapes you feel like would go best with this tank/ scape. :icon_mrgr


----------



## Francis Xavier

I wouldn't gauge your macro algae growing on caulerpa, it's an invasive weed, I wouldn't put it in anything that you would lament losing to an invasive species, plus it's by and large illegal to own in many places, although in Kentucky I don't think they care, all things considered.

But, if you need a confidence boost to try your hand at something else, organisms like that are great. (Like me growing riccia or breeding mollies to reassure myself I wasn't a complete failure at times.)


----------



## Francis Xavier

The other challenge you'll have is that it seems most macro-algae's attach to rocks, which will prevent easy manipulation via burying in the substrate, so you will probably have to add rubble to the sandbed that you attach macro algae to.


----------



## CL

Francis Xavier said:


> The other challenge you'll have is that it seems most macro-algae's attach to rocks, which will prevent easy manipulation via burying in the substrate, so you will probably have to add rubble to the sandbed that you attach macro algae to.


I was planning on having rubble in the back right corner anyway, and I could pretty much add pieces anywhere I need. I'm not planning on having a huge variety. Maybe 3 different sp.


----------



## Francis Xavier

Well, going with a 'background' of macro algae between rocks and in the background, while keeping the open sand bed in front would probably work well without creating an overpowering clash between rock texture/shape and macro algae form.

The idea here would be to accent the rocks with traces of macro algae to hint at there being more macro algae than there is, giving play to the idea of growth, while also being minimalist.


----------



## MARIMOBALL

CL said:


> Oh, I took the ADA logo off. The tank looks bigger without it.


*WHAT! *  I would have traded my mini m copy with you anyway I hope you kept that sticker stored somewhere although it is still a nice tank. The less is more idea sounds the best. How about only using one type o coral. I would keep the stones bare and have patches o green star polyp around the stone like HC moss or riccia around them.


----------



## CL

I was considering either putting macros between the rocks, or doing some various zoanthids as accents to the macro algae in the background.
Maybe putting the grape caulerpa in the background (or some other tall macro algae)
grape caulerpa 
I really like how it grows up and looks like normal fresh water stem plants from afar.


----------



## CL

MARIMOBALL said:


> *WHAT! *  I would have traded my mini m copy with you anyway I hope you kept that sticker stored somewhere although it is still a nice tank. The less is more idea sounds the best. How about only using one type o coral. I would keep the stones bare and have patches o green star polyp around the stone like HC moss or riccia around them.


haha, I took the one off of my 30C as well :icon_eek:  lol
I threw them both away.
That is a very good idea with the gsp. If I can get some good portions growing on some flat pieces of rubble, I would definitely go for that. Eventually, though, they will start to creep up the rocks, but that would be pretty easy to fix with a razor blade


----------



## Francis Xavier

I would keep it to an either or, just one type of macro or one type of zoanthid. Mixing and matching the two would class too much with a rock scape like this. And as I understand it, they require different lighting don't they? 

Hinting at there being more than there actually is, is better than there actually being more. I don't think i'd use caulerpa, the shade of green it has doesn't look like it'd be very good with the color of your rocks. Maybe a darker shade of green macro. Or a dark blue zoanthid that will give the rocks the hint that they themselves are glowing/pulsing.


----------



## MARIMOBALL

I like grape caulerpa alot but its illegal in my area. green zooanthid would be nice. All im saying is you dont want various things going on in the tank because they would distract rom the nice rock arrangement. Iwagumi is also about showing restraint and balance by only using a couple plants.


----------



## CL

Francis Xavier said:


> I would keep it to an either or, just one type of macro or one type of zoanthid. Mixing and matching the two would class too much with a rock scape like this. And as I understand it, they require different lighting don't they?
> 
> Hinting at there being more than there actually is, is better than there actually being more. I don't think i'd use caulerpa, the shade of green it has doesn't look like it'd be very good with the color of your rocks. Maybe a darker shade of green macro. Or a dark blue zoanthid that will give the rocks the hint that they themselves are glowing/pulsing.


Blue zoas in in three different places in the tank would be very cool (basically where I had the petite before, just not completely surrounding the middle rock)
Yeah, now that you point is out, the neon green star polyps wouldn't look too good mixed with a bright green macro algae. I'll just have to wait to see how bright the grape caulerpa is under my lighting.

I realize this is starting to sound a lot like a pure reef, but once I have all of the macro algae growing back behind the rocks, it'll look more like a planted tank than it may sound right now, I promise guys.  The coral won't come until a while after the macroalgae starts growing and gets established. There's also the money issue with the zoas, so it might be a good while before (and if) they even come.


----------



## CL

MARIMOBALL said:


> I like grape caulerpa alot but its illegal in my area. green zooanthid would be nice. All im saying is you dont want various things going on in the tank because they would distract rom the nice rock arrangement. Iwagumi is also about showing restraint and balance by only using a couple plants.


I see what your saying. If you think collectoritis is hard with plants, when you see all of the various colors of zoas, it's very hard to stop buying them:icon_mrgr

All caulerpa is illegal in your area, isn't it? I was also interested in trying out feather caulerpa, but as Francis pointed out, it might be too bright to work well with the other things I have planned for this tank.

I'm getting really pumped about this tank. It going to look like a normal iwagumi planted tank, but then boom, there's some bright blue zoas! haha :bounce:

It's took me so long to type that last post that you ninja'd me by five minutes! haha


----------



## ermano

I like zoas a lot...why don't you try a clown goby or something?


----------



## ClPat

Saltwater Mini M,Wow!
I'm a little late but I think macroalgaes are really cool. Just don't do a traditionnal reef like all the others, use your freshwater aquascaping talents to do a great and different-looking marine scape!


----------



## CL




----------



## Aqua'd

Now that is a shiny shrimp!
After looking at all your tanks too many times, I think everyone on TPT (Myself included) wants to break into your house and snatch your Mini Pellia and a few clean shrimp


----------



## CL

Aqua'd said:


> Now that is a shiny shrimp!
> After looking at all your tanks too many times, I think everyone on TPT (Myself included) wants to break into your house and snatch your Mini Pellia and a few clean shrimp


 nope. No way. uh uh, it ain't gonna happen


----------



## Craigthor

CL said:


> nope. No way. uh uh, it ain't gonna happen


 
Can I snatch up some Mini Pellia? Might be in the market soon if the better half approves my budget.


----------



## Aqua'd

^ I second that.


----------



## CL

Craigthor said:


> Can I snatch up some Mini Pellia? Might be in the market soon if the better half approves my budget.





Aqua'd said:


> ^ I second that.


Sorry guys, I don't have any for sale right now.


----------



## CL




----------



## kwheeler91

whats that plant growing out of your filter?


----------



## CL

kwheeler91 said:


> whats that plant growing out of your filter?


Hydrocotyle sp.
Not sure why I put it there, but I did lol.


----------



## Reginald2

CL said:


> Hydrocotyle sp.
> Not sure why I put it there, but I did lol.


Awesome.


----------



## Aqua'd

The tank looks amazing! I almost thought it was all in air for a few seconds, your water is too clear and your plants/scape are sooo smooth!

Can you give us the plant list for this tank?
Looks like you kept it perfectly simple.


----------



## CL

Aqua'd said:


> The tank looks amazing! I almost thought it was all in air for a few seconds, your water is too clear and your plants/scape are sooo smooth!
> 
> Can you give us the plant list for this tank?
> Looks like you kept it perfectly simple.


My original plan was to only have leaf litter in the tank, then I figured that I would just do all moss, then I added some ferns, and a few days ago I added the anubias. Lol.
Marbled anubias
Anubias minima
Mystery dwarf java fern
Java fern trident
Taiwan Moss
And the random hydrocotyle


----------



## CL




----------



## Craigthor

CL said:


> My original plan was to only have leaf litter in the tank, then I figured that I would just do all moss, then I added some ferns, and a few days ago I added the anubias. Lol.
> Marbled anubias
> Anubias minima
> Mystery dwarf java fern
> Java fern trident
> Taiwan Moss
> And the random hydrocotyle


Can I see pics of your Marbled Anubias?

Craig


----------



## CL

Craigthor said:


> Can I see pics of your Marbled Anubias?
> 
> Craig


The marbling isn't too apparent in the pics, but here it is:


----------



## tankaddict

Great tank! Are you using dry ferts with those CRS?


----------



## CL

tankaddict said:


> Great tank! Are you using dry ferts with those CRS?


No ferts or CO2.


----------



## chase127

i hate your tanks, they look so much better than mine


----------



## CL

chase127 said:


> i hate your tanks, they look so much better than mine


Get a hardscape!


----------



## CL

Went to take a picture of my filter








and noticed this guy snackin' away


----------



## chase127

your filter is now a fuge  very nice tank man  how about an fts?


----------



## Craigthor

Pretty!


----------



## CL

Thanks, guys. The filter _is_ just like a fuge.
The tank looks pretty much the same (slow growers, low light), except the noss is filled in a bit.


----------



## chase127

Well lets see it  i'm about to post some of mine in a few.. so you should do the same senor!


----------



## Craigthor

What is that viny plant growing in your filter and do you have a couple feet of it extra?


----------



## chase127

Craigthor said:


> What is that viny plant growing in your filter and do you have a couple feet of it extra?


Ditto


----------



## CL

chase127 said:


> Well lets see it  i'm about to post some of mine in a few.. so you should do the same senor!





Craigthor said:


> What is that viny plant growing in your filter and do you have a couple feet of it extra?





chase127 said:


> Ditto


Lawnmarsh pennywort (hydrocotyle sp.)
It's very versatile. I have used/ am using it as a foreground in the 91L, a vine/ emergent plant in the 30C, and a nice ground cover in my vivarium. I'll get some pics up later.


----------



## Craigthor

Well when I can I expect you to sell some? Like a 16-24" piece of it that I can run around my large driftwood?

Craig


----------



## chase127

I meant ditto on the give me some :hihi:


----------



## CL

Craigthor said:


> Well when I can I expect you to sell some? Like a 16-24" piece of it that I can run around my large driftwood?
> 
> Craig


Remind me this time next week.
Chase, you too.


----------



## Craigthor

CL said:


> Remind me this time next week.
> Chase, you too.


 
Will do! :drool: :thumbsup:


----------



## hyphination

Lovin the coloration of your crs.


----------



## Ugly Genius

Hey, our filters do look the same! I swear I didn't copy you. (At least not on a conscious level.)

Craig and Chase, CL could give you guys an inch of the stuff and it'd be a yard long in a month. The stuff grows so quickly.


----------



## A Hill

Ugly Genius said:


> Hey, our filters do look the same! I swear I didn't copy you. (At least not on a conscious level.)
> 
> Craig and Chase, CL could give you guys an inch of the stuff and it'd be a yard long in a month. The stuff grows so quickly.


I think you're all copying Mr. Barr He has been posting a picture of his old nano for years with bacopa or or something cascading down into the water via the nanofilter 

Great tank CL almost makes me wish I had some female CRS left...

-Andrew


----------



## chase127

CL said:


> Remind me this time next week.
> Chase, you too.


Shweeet :icon_mrgr


----------



## CL

Thanks everyone. I'll see my tanks tonight for the first time in a week. Hopefully everything is doing well and the cat hasn't drank too much water out of this tank.


----------



## Craigthor

CL said:


> Thanks everyone. I'll see my tanks tonight for the first time in a week. Hopefully everything is doing well and the cat hasn't drank too much water out of this tank.


So did the cat eat all the shrimp?


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster

Craigthor said:


> So did the cat eat all the shrimp?


Haha yeah seriously where's the new FTS?


----------



## CL

Craigthor said:


> So did the cat eat all the shrimp?


haha. not that I know of.


ZooTycoonMaster said:


> Haha yeah seriously where's the new FTS?


You guys forget, the tank doesn't change much


----------



## Craigthor

Have 10 ft of lawn marsh penny wart for me yet?


----------



## CL

Craigthor said:


> Have 10 ft of lawn marsh penny wart for me yet?


Not 10 feet, but I do have a few 5 inch long strands.


----------



## Craigthor

CL said:


> Not 10 feet, but I do have a few 5 inch long strands.


:icon_cool


----------



## CL




----------



## ZooTycoonMaster

Great tank! I like the moss and the Java Fern and the Anubias and...all the plants in there


----------



## CL

lol, thanks, zoo. As you can see in the picture, the emersed hydrocotyle has flowered.


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster

CL said:


> lol, thanks, zoo. As you can see in the picture, the emersed hydrocotyle has flowered.


Cool. Maybe I should try that emersed.

Do you think that plant has dominant and recessive traits? Maybe I can cross pollinate them because that's what we're learning in biology now:hihi:


----------



## CL

Lol, well it most certainly does have dominant and recessive genes. But idk exactly what trqits come from them. But I would expect it to have them.


----------



## matthew.shelly

I can't wait until my java ferns grow some and look like yours. great job!


----------



## VincentK

I really like all the green, looks very lush.


----------



## CL

Thanks guys. I took the moss carpet out a week or so ago. I'll get some new pics up soon.


----------



## ClPat

I like this scape!


----------



## CL

Oh, I forgot to add, I'm selling this tank soon. I bought a ten galloner yesterday to replace it. More square inches for the shrimp means more shrimp.


----------



## dtsuyuki

How much are you willing to sell it for.. plus shipping? :icon_roll

Tiffany


----------



## CL

IDK yet, but maybe around $40 plus shipping? The ten gallon tank isn't ready yet.


----------



## dtsuyuki

Well, I'm in no hurry :icon_lol: Just, keep me in mind... when you do.

Tiffany


----------



## CL




----------



## ZooTycoonMaster

That's quite a lot of duckweed and/or frogbit you've got there


----------



## CL

ZooTycoonMaster said:


> That's quite a lot of duckweed and/or frogbit you've got there


Salvinia 
It keeps the shrimp in and the cats out


----------



## F22

do those shrimp cross breed?


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster

F22 said:


> do those shrimp cross breed?


RCS and CRS? They are different species, so no they cannot cross breed.


----------



## CL

Nope. Thanks, Zoo


----------



## F22

thanks for the info, cause i can never find a straight answer on that one... thank looks siiiiick by the way


----------



## CL

Here's a miniature ADA stand that I made from scraps to elevate the tank closer to eye level while on the counter. 
















It was good practice for staining. I'll do the real thing tomorrow on my big stand


----------



## dj2005

Wow, that stand is tiny. Do the doors open?


----------



## CL

dj2005 said:


> Wow, that stand is tiny. Do the doors open?


Of course :biggrin: (I just haven't attached the hinges yet)
Big enough to fit a surge protector in. I think I _might_ make a mini light bar to put on it as well out of a 3/8 inch metal rod. Would be pretty cool if I could make a mini hanging fixture out of my robocop light


----------



## albirdy

oh please keep us posted on how you make the light and how it turns out 

what kind of stain? looks antique. i like it.


----------



## albirdy

oh please keep us posted on how you make the light and how it turns out 

what kind of stain? looks antique. i like it.


----------



## CL

Thanks. I used Cabot dark walnut with Cabot pre- stain wood conditioner. There are some spots in the second picture that look unfinished, but those are on the top of the stand (which I rushed on a bit), and will be covered by the tank.


----------



## thatgmc

CL said:


> Here's a miniature ADA stand that I made from scraps to elevate the tank closer to eye level while on the counter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was good practice for staining. I'll do the real thing tomorrow on my big stand



Wowwww. I love it. I wanna do the same thing for my tanks. Does the tank sit flush with the cabinet?


----------



## deleted_user_6

That's it. I am buying a Mini-M. I am so sick of seeing these gorgeous little tanks, and not having one of my own  Love the floaties too.


----------



## CL

thatgmc said:


> Wowwww. I love it. I wanna do the same thing for my tanks. Does the tank sit flush with the cabinet?


Thanks. Indeed the tank is flush with it, though there is about a quarter inch extra on the back because the guy at lowes could hardly tell his right hand from his left :icon_lol: At least it was over- measured and not under- measured.


----------



## CL

onefang said:


> That's it. I am buying a Mini-M. I am so sick of seeing these gorgeous little tanks, and not having one of my own  Love the floaties too.


haha. They're great little tanks for sure!


----------



## CL

Got the tank on the stand


----------



## Francis Xavier

You've really gotta remove that brown cover debris and the red rock. They're making me go nuts. CLEAN CLEAN CLEAN! Also, the sun light doesn't make it look so great. Sorry, obsessed attention to detail going nuts.


----------



## CL

Francis Xavier said:


> You've really gotta remove that brown cover debris and the red rock. They're making me go nuts. CLEAN CLEAN CLEAN! Also, the sun light doesn't make it look so great. Sorry, obsessed attention to detail going nuts.


Yeah haha. I really only took the pictures to show the stand 
The tank is just holding extra plants ATM. Trust me, I would never leave a tank looking like that


----------



## deleted_user_6

Francis Xavier said:


> You've really gotta remove that brown cover debris and the red rock. They're making me go nuts. CLEAN CLEAN CLEAN! Also, the sun light doesn't make it look so great. Sorry, obsessed attention to detail going nuts.


 Really? I kinda like the whole flow of it all... I am pretty sure that it only looks brown because of the sunlight.


----------



## CL

BTW, the stuff at the top are salvinia roots


----------



## matthew.shelly

this is one of my favorite tanks on this site. have you updated the tank at all?


----------



## CL

matthew.shelly said:


> this is one of my favorite tanks on this site. have you updated the tank at all?


Thanks 
The tank still looks the same, though.


----------



## zerojoe0917

wow cute little stand right there! its nice !


----------



## VadimShevchuk

CL, the stand is awesome. The Gatorade bottle makes it looks so big lol.


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster

CL said:


> Got the tank on the stand


I like it! (the Droid):hihi:


----------



## davrx

Unless I missed it in a previous post, where did you get a cobalt blue HOB filter?


----------



## CL

Haha, I bought it at Miejer (sp?) many years ago


----------



## xJaypex

Wow lol, for a second i thought the tank was huge till i saw the shrimp in the first picture. Then of course i read the title, haha. Looking good man.


----------



## CL

Haha, that's awesome. I'm glad people get that impression


----------



## davrx

We have Meijer's around where I live but I must have missed it when they carried these. I'd love to find one.



CL said:


> Haha, I bought it at Miejer (sp?) many years ago


----------



## davrx

CL said:


> Haha, I bought it at Miejer (sp?) many years ago


I found it, Penn-Plax Cascade 80. I'm going to see if my Meijer still has any. Thanks.


----------



## matthew.shelly

have you gotten the chance to clean it up in the past 2 months?


----------

